# A nice price on Dune 3



## Kevperry777 (Aug 5, 2022)

For whom it may concern….Thomann music has Dune 3 for $133. Seems like a nice price …not too far off sale prices. 









Synapse Audio Dune 3


Virtual synthesizer (download) Flexible synthesizer with virtual-analog oscillators, wavetable and FM synthesis, 2 Parallel tone generators with 32 oscillators each, 8-fold Unison, Extensive wavetable editor, 16-Voice polyphony - up to 520 total...




www.thomannmusic.com


----------



## KEM (Aug 5, 2022)

Come on man… do NOT tempt me like this!!


----------



## Pier (Aug 5, 2022)

It's a great price and Dune is one of the best sounding synths in the market.

Just noticed that other synths like Diva and The Legend also have a lower price. I imagine Thomann isn't charging VAT for people outside the EU (as it should be).


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> It's a great price and Dune is one of the best sounding synths in the market.
> 
> Just noticed that other synths like Diva and The Legend also have a lower price. I imagine Thomann isn't charging VAT for people outside the EU (as it should be).


Yep. I paid $133 exactly today. 😁 I eyed Diva, but opted for Dune just for variety as I recently picked up Zebra.


----------



## KEM (Aug 5, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> Yep. I paid $133 exactly today. 😁 I eyed Diva, but opted for Dune just for variety as I recently picked up Zebra.



If you buy it from Thomann does it give you a code that you put into your Synapse Audio account? I usually don’t buy plugins from third party vendors as I like to have everything in one place and I already bought The Legend from Synapse directly


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 5, 2022)

KEM said:


> If you buy it from Thomann does it give you a code that you put into your Synapse Audio account? I usually don’t buy plugins from third party vendors as I like to have everything in one place and I already bought The Legend from Synapse directly


Yep you activate in Synapse account.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Aug 19, 2022)

KEM said:


> If you buy it from Thomann does it give you a code that you put into your Synapse Audio account? I usually don’t buy plugins from third party vendors as I like to have everything in one place and I already bought The Legend from Synapse directly


If i remember, you will receive a code that activates a new serial for it.


----------



## KEM (Aug 19, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> If i remember, you will receive a code that activates a new serial for it.



Yep I ended up buying it and that’s what happened


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 19, 2022)

KEM said:


> Yep I ended up buying it and that’s what happened


My work is done here. Congrats.


----------



## KEM (Aug 19, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> My work is done here. Congrats.



It was necessary


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 19, 2022)

DIVA @ $139. ( -22% ) ...... maybe. 
Never brought from Thomann before_ from U.S. _ should be fine with Code. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Aug 19, 2022)

KEM said:


> Yep I ended up buying it and that’s what happened


ahh my synaptic memory is still intact, no need to upgrade it then. Good news.


----------



## KEM (Aug 19, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> ahh my synaptic memory is still intact, no need to upgrade it then. Good news.



Nope! They just send you a code that you register on your Synapse account, so it’s just like buying it directly from them. That’s how it should be when buying from 3rd party vendors


----------



## jneebz (Aug 19, 2022)

KEM said:


> Nope! They just send you a code that you register on your Synapse account, so it’s just like buying it directly from them. That’s how it should be when buying from 3rd party vendors


Digging it @KEM?


----------



## José Herring (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm holding out for the Zimmer/Schroeder synth.


----------



## KEM (Aug 19, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Digging it @KEM?



I loved it when I demo’d it last year I just never got around to buying it, once I pick up the soundsets they have it’ll definitely be seeing a ton of use


----------



## KEM (Aug 19, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I'm holding out for the Zimmer/Schroeder synth.



Don’t say that… we can’t get our hopes up!!


----------



## José Herring (Aug 19, 2022)

KEM said:


> Don’t say that… we can’t get our hopes up!!


My hopes are already inflated. If after all this all they announce is another Zebra soundset then I'll end up with Dune 3. But until then, I'm holding out hope. Or maybe they'll release Zebra Dune series. The Desert Zebra....that might be cool too.


----------



## KEM (Aug 19, 2022)

José Herring said:


> My hopes are already inflated. If after all this all they announce is another Zebra soundset then I'll end up with Dune 3. But until then, I'm holding out hope. Or maybe they'll release Zebra Dune series. The Desert Zebra....that might be cool too.



Hans has said there will be a Zebra Dune after the second movie! This is different though, it’s confirmed to be with Synapse, maybe an HZ version of The Legend, or maybe an entirely new synth, either way it’s going to be an instant buy


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Aug 19, 2022)

KEM said:


> Nope! They just send you a code that you register on your Synapse account, so it’s just like buying it directly from them. That’s how it should be when buying from 3rd party vendors


In case of uhe i recieved reg codes that summon a fresh license, from t-mann. Same with others like Softube or Soundtoys. Good thing i collect those redeemable cryptics in case of evil. I see no problem there at t-mann, but would take care at small vendors.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Aug 19, 2022)

José Herring said:


> My hopes are already inflated.


And then some spaceman hits you with a tranquilizer dart…


----------



## José Herring (Aug 19, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> And then some spaceman hits you with a tranquilizer dart…


I think they call it a Hunter-Seeker.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Aug 19, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I think they call it a Hunter-Seeker.


Thats what they used to call the first batch of pugs, right ? All i hope for is a believable pug snoring preset.


----------

